# Acer Aspire 9504 wsmi Reinigen



## TheSchamane (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo..

Habe kürzlich mein Notebook an den leicht zugänglichen stellen, das heisst an den Klappen auf der Rückseite, gereinigt (staub weggesaugt), weil es so heiss geworden ist dass man sich auf der Vorderseite an den Tasten gleich beim Bildschirm fast die Finger verbrannt hat. Nun nach dem Reinigen geschieht dies zum glück nicht mehr, aber everest zeigt mir trozdem Teilwase noch CPU Temperaturen von mehr als 70 Grad an. Nun wollte ich mir vom Acer Support einen Plan schicken lassen wie ich das Notebook am besten auseinendernehmen (zum reinigen) kann.
Diesen Plan "können" sie mir leider nicht schicken, da er nur intern zur Verfügung steht. Und wollten mir vorschlagen mein Notebook für Teures Geld auseinandernehmen zu lassen. Nun wollte ich Hier mal fragen ob jemand weiss welche Schrauben nun wichtig sind, da ich ja auch nicht irgendwie daran rumbasteln will. 

MfG Schamane


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Mai 2007)

Grundsätzlich geht dabei die Garantie verloren. die Aussage, dass die keine Pläne übermitteln können ist eher mangelnde Kulanz gegenüber dem Kunden. die können schon nur sie wollen nicht. eben aufgrund Garantieanfragen, die du evtl. stellen könntest. ich würde vorschlagen, dass du einen Einzelhändler deines Vertrauens mit PC-Werkstadt aussuchst und den das machen lässt.da geht die Garantie auch nicht verloren. Evtl. auch Firmen wie Atelco die PC-Service anbieten und das nicht mal teuer.ich weiß allerdings nicht ob die das auch bei Notebooks machen. Wenn du dich selbst versuchen willst (auf Garantie also keinen Wert legst oder die bereits abgelaufen ist) erde dich an einer Heizung und schnapp dir nen Schraubenzieher.Notebooks sind zwecks Massenmontage ähnlich modular aufgebaut wie PCs und es ist nciht sonderlich schwer sie zu emontieren.mach es sauber. Gut geeignet ist dazu Druckluft aus der Dose oder auch ein Staubsauger (vorrausgesetzt, es befinden sich keine Jumper im Notebook die du absaugen könntest.am besten drauf achten, wenns nicht viele sind.auch solltest du Lüfter festhalten wenn du drauf rumsaugst damit die nicht überdrehen und der Elektromotor beschädigt wird.


----------



## TheSchamane (16. Mai 2007)

danke schön für die schnelle antwort.
die garantie ist schon abgelaufen, und ich denke das mit den plänen ist ein wenig geldmacherei, da nur das einschicken und nicht reparieren lassen schon 63 Schweizer Franken, (ca 40 Euro) Kostet 
hmm, ja dann werd ich wohl morgen mich mal selbst mit dem laptop befassen. Leider kann man meinen soweit ich sehe nicht so leicht auseinanderbauen wie z.B. Dell Notebooks. Werde wohl noch bis morgen auf eine antwort warten, vieleicht hat das schon einer gemacht, und mich wohl dann selbst versuchen, um dann natürlich grad ne kleine anleitung online zu stellen.
MFG Schamane


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Mai 2007)

Naja.. sollte nocht schwer sein... Schrauben an der Außenseite suchen -> los schrauben und offen ist es... vergiss vorher das schon erwähnte erden (entladen) an einer Heizung nicht damit du nichts kaputt machst... also dich erden und nicht das Notebook ^^


----------

